# Bring my own nanny or hire a fillipina nanny



## carlexita (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi,

Me, husband and 4 months old daugher will be moving to Dubai most probably January 2013. We have the posibility to bring my aunt there with us to be a nanny for our daughter. What would this mean in terms or regulations and expenses? Would it be better than to hire a fillipina nanny?


Many thanks in advance!


----------

